# Comedy series on US Army,"Enlisted", debuts on US tv networks on Nov. 8, 2013



## CougarKing (30 Aug 2013)

The article is actually about 10 older shows that it draws inspiration from...

Youtube trailer



> *10 Shows That Should Inspire the New FOX Comedy ‘Enlisted’*
> 
> 
> Military-themed comedies were once a staple of network TV and *FOX will try to revive the genre this fall with Enlisted, premiering Friday, November 8. The show stars Geoff Stults, Chris Lowell and Parker Young as three brothers serving together in the same platoon at a small Florida Army base*.
> ...


----------

